# ваше мнение об аккордеонах Вельтмейстер Сапфир, Юпитер



## Наташа (17 Фев 2011)

Уважаемые участники форума, обращаюсь к Вам со следующей просьбой - выскажите, пожалуйста, свои мнения по поводу следующих моделей аккордеонов: Вельтмейстер Сапфир, Юпитер.


----------



## SibBayan (17 Фев 2011)

Как можно сравнивать инструменты абсолютно разных характеристик? И задачи для них ставятся абсолютно разные! Это всё равно, что обсуждать кого лучше завести--кота или собаку.


----------



## Наташа (17 Фев 2011)

Я не прошу их сравнивать. Я хочу услышать мнения о каждой из этих моделей, характеристики, качество и т.д.


----------

